# Welcome to Chelona!



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

*I never thought I'd be jealous of the pigeon in the mirror...*

Well, I asked the question and didn't waste any time. I brought home young Chelona today! I named her/him after the greek word for turtle because she is so calm. Perfect temperment for teaching kids about birds! I've had her for an hour and after staring at me for a while she layed down and is dozing. 

She seems really healthy except for a swollen ankle under her band. The rest of the foot is normal and there is no discoloration so I'm not too worried about it for now.

I don't want to disturb her by taking pictures, but I'll try to get some tomorrow.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

columbids said:


> Well, I asked the question and didn't waste any time. I brought home young Chelona today! I named her/him after the greek word for turtle because she is so calm. Perfect temperment for teaching kids about birds! I've had her for an hour and after staring at me for a while she layed down and is dozing.
> 
> She seems really healthy except for a swollen ankle under her band. The rest of the foot is normal and there is no discoloration so I'm not too worried about it for now.
> 
> ...


WOW! That was quick! Good for you. Yes, pictures are a must.......we'll all be waiting.
So, this is a baby? I'd watch that leg/band. Once the leg starts to swell, then band gets to tight and they are H___ to get off. I wouldn't let it get to tight.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Congratulations, and I just LOVE the name. Very unique.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations! I look forward to pictures and hearing more about your new baby too.


----------



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Chelona is inbetween weaning and flight. She's got most of her flight feathers as far as I can tell without counting. I just checked her legband MUCH TO HER DISPLEASURE and it's plenty loose. It's just the joint that's a bit swollen. Not too much though, I'm thinking she just contused it somehow before I got her. If it doesn't get better it's straight to the vet, but I'm not worried about it. 

LOL she didn't even squeak when I got her out to look at it, just a wingslap and now a glare. 

Yeah, the dude I got her from was advertising feeder pigeons. He flies them too, although the club hasn't met for a few years. So I didn't hesitate, I went and got one. It's a good thing too, she might have been up for culling! Not that I want any snakes to go hungry either, it's just that...well, you know!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations on your new friend and you saved a life too.
I'll be waiting for pics along with everybody else 

Reti


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow!

Congrats on the new pigeon!

I'm sure it is very thankful for the saving. Also, thank you so much for deciding to get one in NEED of saving and a good home.

-Hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on acquiring another pet pigeon.  

Yep, yep, yep...we MUST have some pics pronto.


----------

